# Tips for Fitting and Clipping?



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I am trying to fine tune my fitting and clipping for shows. Namely 4-H and ADGA shows(for my county they pretty much follow the same rules for what you can and can't use) 

Does anybody have any tips, hints or secrets for wowing the judges and getting the goat perfect?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for showmanship? because for regular shows its not a beauty contest the goat doesnt have to be perfect - which is good because mine rarely are fitted perfectly


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

40 points of showmanship is the appearance and fitting of the animal. In my showmanship classes it tends to come down to the smallest of points. Such as small points in clipping, are the hooves clean, etc. 
One year the judge actually checked to see if the goat's teeth were brushed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, never heard of a judge checking to see if the goat had brushed teeth...that's crazy!

Here are a few tips for showmanship...

Make sure to smile and look at the judge as much as you can. Look happy while you're showing.
Wear appropriate clothing...all white for dairy goats.
Your goat should be as near flawless as it can be. Make sure you clip you goat very nice and cleanely and give the coat time to grow in just right for the show.
Use baby wipes, clean under the tail, clean the nose, mouth, and ears. 
Make sure the hooves are well trimmed and the day of the show take some warm, soapy water and clean the hooves thoroughly. Make sure you leave your goat in a clean area so they don't dirty the hooves before the show as well.
After my goats are clipped and bathed, I spray them with showsheen. Gives them a nice shine and repels dust and whatnot when it's dry.

Hope that helps a little! I loved doing the youth showmanship stuff and won every one of the several I was in. Good luck!


----------



## madelinehorse (Jan 24, 2013)

I bring wipes to the show , to wipe the doe down right before i go into the ring. It makes her look real nice  I also wipe her hoofs off and clean underneath her tail and ears !


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Always look at the judge as much as possible, eye contact has been one of the main things during showmanship for me. Also speedy set up is one of the keys to winning showmanship from my experiences.

And something that wasn't mentioned was shave the hair inside their ears. I think most of everything else was suggested already. Also, I saw at one show before showmanship a breeder wrapped all of her goat's hooves in vet wrap to keep them clean and removed them before she entered the ring. I've never tried it myself, but I think I might..


----------



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Wear appropriate clothing...all white for dairy goats.


Well being in FFA I have to wear my FFA jacket will I get points down?? This is my first time going to show my dairy goats. Also how long before the show to clip them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with what has been said! Great advice given 



the_newbie said:


> Well being in FFA I have to wear my FFA jacket will I get points down?? This is my first time going to show my dairy goats. Also how long before the show to clip them?


No, if you are required to wear it then it is part of the 'dress code'. look at the show rules.. most will tell you what to wear. if you are showing in an ADGA show then you would want to wear all white or a white shirt with black or tan/cream pants... In 4-H you have to have the 4-H logo on you some where. So talk to your leader and look at the show rules


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, just go official dress, black dress pants, white button down, and FFA jacket and girls here are required to wear scarfs, but that may depend on where you live.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree, look at the rules. 

I show in 4-H and we don't have to have the logo but other states do. FFA also doesn't wear their uniforms either. So I would look at the rules. It varies so much from state to state.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

SugarBush Farms said:


> 40 points of showmanship is the appearance and fitting of the animal. In my showmanship classes it tends to come down to the smallest of points. Such as small points in clipping, are the hooves clean, etc.
> One year the judge actually checked to see if the goat's teeth were brushed.


O.O


----------

